# Doritos goat commercial



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d8ZDSyFS2g


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 6, 2013)

I LOVE IT!   

Though it totally supports the "goats will eat anything" stereotype and shows improper housing for the goat. No way would a goat be happy in a house eating nothing but Doritos!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh best commercial EVER! Laughed so hard I almost peed myself!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

My kids keep asking me to play it again!


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 6, 2013)

Makes me want to offer my girls some doritos! I am sure they'd eat them, hah!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 6, 2013)

I've NEVER fed mine Doritos! Nope, never! Absolutely not!

Funny commercial


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 6, 2013)

That is so funny!! I was laughing so hard and I'm still laughing. Oh my gosh that is funny. I love it when the goats screams. lol


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 8, 2013)

That commercial is one of the ones to vote for during Super Bowl.. I voted through facebook on the doritos page.. I watch that constantly.. great pick me up.. I love when the little guy "screams"! hahahahahahaha


----------



## piper (Jan 8, 2013)

good one !very funny !!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 13, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

It made it!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> t made it!


You beat me to it Pearce!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2013)

so far the doritos Rocks... the dad in the tutu!

The go daddy was vulgar and flat out inappropriate and disgusting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2013)

I have  agree with you. The only commercials I have liked so far are the dorito commercials. Glad the goat one won!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Loved it!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> so far the doritos Rocks... the dad in the tutu!
> 
> The go daddy was vulgar and flat out inappropriate and disgusting!


x a jillion!  I was so grossed out and like my DH said, I would never use their service after seeing that.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 3, 2013)

just watched it, it is a very good commercial, great to have the goats recognize on a national level.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

It's my fav so far

btw I am dying!! Losing by 22 and now this close. COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Good game so far.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It's my fav so far
> 
> btw I am dying!! Losing by 22 and now this close. COME ON!!!!!!


Okay, but you see the "So God Made a Farmer" truck ad that was just on?  I am starting to think that BYHers are this year's target audience.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I think Go Daddy is inappropriate anyways, but that commercial was just... Ugh.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 3, 2013)

That Doritos commercial was FUNNY!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah Pearce I thought of all the people here. 

As for the game. mmm


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah well, it was an exciting game at least.

But now I have this strange hankering for some Doritos, a Budweiser, and a new truck.  Weird.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

The Tide commercial was funny too.

I'd agree with your craving Pearce on everything but the Budweiser (not a beer person )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not going to cry here (that's later when it soaks in  ) but that no call..........WOW Just WOW


----------



## poorboys (Feb 4, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> I think Go Daddy is inappropriate anyways, but that commercial was just... Ugh.


me tooo..... I loved the dorito's commercial and the farmer. may-be made people relize just how important they are


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2013)

Go Daddy's commercial was just NASTY.  

The goat, horse, and farmer ones all moved me.

The halftime show...not so much.

I didn't have a dog in the hunt as far as the game...it's kind of refreshing to not wake up upset that my team lost,


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Go Daddy's commercial was just NASTY.
> 
> The goat, horse, and farmer ones all moved me.
> 
> ...


Get outta my head Roll.  X2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

The Budweiser Horses are always good (seen them in person several times!)
The farmer one was great. 
The Doritos goat was so funny. I love when it screams. lol

Halftime show? Could care less really.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> The Budweiser Horses are always good (seen them in person several times!)
> The farmer one was great.
> The Doritos goat was so funny. I love when it screams. lol
> 
> Halftime show? Could care less really.


You've seen the Budweiser Clydesdales in person?  That would be the coolest thing. I think we saw them when we went to fanfest last year. I think we got there as they were being loaded up though. I think they were in a grocery store parking lot. That'd be cool to get up close to them. I bet they are huge animals!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh they are huge. And yep, seen them several times. Mostly at NASCAR races. I'm not much of a horse person but they are so awesome. Huge and really beautiful animals.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and the Jamaican white guy one was funny. I don't get how that's showing up on the bad side on all the lists this morning. That was funny!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh and the Jamaican white guy one was funny. I don't get how that's showing up on the bad side on all the lists this morning. That was funny!!


Not sure which one that was. You mean the Taco Bell commercial with the old people that leave the retirement home at night and go have fun to the song "We are young" sung in spanish?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H0xPWAtaa8

ETA: btw I love that song but in english much better


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H0xPWAtaa8
> 
> ETA: btw I love that song but in english much better


Now I remember that one! 

The M&M commercial was good too.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 4, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the Budweiser horses once as well. Beautiful animals.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Feb 4, 2013)

Goat one was definetly my favorite. I love it when the goat screams. It's like what the F where are the doritos! The oreo one was funny too.


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't find it funny...guess I have a different sense of humor or something


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

nigerianbreeder said:
			
		

> Goat one was definetly my favorite. I love it when the goat screams. It's like what the F where are the doritos! The oreo one was funny too.


Yes when it screams it is soooo funny. lol

btw you see it's back hooves and how it stands? Must need a selenium shot. lol


----------



## Chuckfriedrice (Feb 12, 2013)

I loved it ! Alot of friends sent it to me on facebook. LOL


----------

